# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna >  Fishes you like most

## waterlok

What fish will is most in demand and well liked by local hobbists?

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

Photo Courtesy of Googles Images.

----------


## waterlok

How big is your tank to keep this?
anyway this is not a fish hehe

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

My tanks is only 4 feet but my wife thinks I have one since I spend so much time with my tank.

I do not think there is one most popular fish.

Neon Tetras and gold-fishes appeals to the general public.
We, aquascapists like Otos and SAEs.

Personally, my favourite is Bettas but its a pity that they do not do so well in a community tank. Well, its a 50/50 but I would only get one when I see one that I really like.


Photo Courtesy of Visarute Angkatavanich

----------


## waterlok

Maybe top 5 most wanted fishes?

----------


## limz_777

what category of fish ? for planted tank ?

----------


## waterlok

Top 5 for planted and non planted?

----------


## seudzar

My favourite fish will be corydoras hastatus

----------


## Urban Aquaria

My current favorite fish are _Boraras brigittae_... tiny yet have intense bright red coloration and not shy. Can put in any tank, big or small. Makes small tanks look larger.

2nd favorite are _Otocinclus cocama_ (zebra oto), eats up soft algae on tank glass and plant leaves, and has interesting striped pattern.

----------


## SwordZ

Mine are the pymgy corydoras! 
REAlly cute!

----------


## limz_777

1. clown killi

2. Pseudomugil species 

3. chocolate gourami 

4. lda 25

5. Hyphessobrycon pulchripinnis

----------


## Shi Xuan

Here are my favorite fishes for various setups. 

Nano Planted tank:-
(i) Boraras sp. 
(ii) Paedocypris progenetica 
(iii) Indostomus paradoxus 
(iv) Paracheirodon simulans (Green Neon tetra)
(v) Sundadanio axelrodi 

Planted tank:-
(i) Paracheirodon sp. (Both cardinals and neon)
(ii) Inpaichthys kerri (Blue Emperor tetra)
(iii) Boehlkea fredcochui (Cochu's Blue tetra)
(iv) Rasboroides vaterifloris (Fire rasbora)
(v) Poecilocharax weitzmani 

Schooling fish species are beautiful and magnificent when displayed in large numbers. I generally think the Paracheirodon sp. (Neons and Cardinals) alike are likely to attract newcomers to the aquarium hobby simply because of their stunning colors. 

I remember somewhere in an old fish magazine archive way back in the ol' days, some time in the 50s' or 60s', neons are forbidden from being placed in fish competition simply because they are likely to become show champion. Also, there is a risk of them being stolen due to the high price they command back then.

----------


## tetrakid

Platies are my best, especially Redwags and Bluewags. 
Bumblebee platies are also superb, but I couldn't find any locally.

----------


## Shi Xuan

> Platies are my best, especially Redwags and Bluewags. 
> Bumblebee platies are also superb, but I couldn't find any locally.


Oh, I like bumble bee platy. Never see them before. I think can try OTF at Pasir Ris farmway. I remember they carry quite a variety of platy.

----------


## limz_777

Poecilocharax weitzmani easy to keep? i never see this fish around lfs

----------


## bennyc

Rainbow fishes, but the species we get locally is very limited. Most coming from australia, which is quite controlled.

----------


## Goalkeeper

1. Corydora hastatus
2. Boraras brigette
3. Sudadanio axelrodi
4. Dwarf loaches
5. Zebra octo

i currently have the first 4 but too bad never been successful with 5.

----------


## tetrakid

> Oh, I like bumble bee platy. Never see them before. I think can try OTF at Pasir Ris farmway. I remember they carry quite a variety of platy.


Have no more car now, so hard to get to Pasir Ris Farmway. Will Nanyang Seaview have Bumblebees? 
I hope to breed some. I like Platies a lot. Must also look for those plain milk white platies too.

----------


## Dscheng

I like Cory fish, but mine seem like destroy my HC plant?

----------


## Ingen

Microdevario Kubotai. Love the color and the top illuminate a blue crystal like hue when swimming under stronger light areas.

Some of the freshwater gobies like wui goby, neon blue( Stiphodon Astropurpureus), they are diggers so the usual planted tank may not be suitable for them unless you don't mind them moving stuff on the substrate.

----------


## barmby

Hatchetfishes!! 

I have kept them, its a shame i never take picture!! 

Gasteropelecus sternicla aka Common Hatchetfish
Carnegiella marthae aka black-winged hatchefish
Carnegiella strigata aka marbled hatchetfish 
Thoracocharax securis aka giant hatchetfish 

Do you know?

Gan aquarium won one of the category in Aquarama 199x with theirs imported wild marbled hatchefish. it was the biggest (size) i have seen so far in my life. usually the big ones are the silver or common hatchetfish 

*They are extremely peaceful*

----------


## Shi Xuan

> Poecilocharax weitzmani easy to keep? i never see this fish around lfs


I would say moderate at least. Note that they are aggressive for a tetra. 

Last heard Green Chapter had them. Not very common to say.

----------


## bryan

My all time favourite is still the Kuhli Loach. I currently have 6-7? in a 1 ft cube tank. My first one was bought at the fish stall at Henderson market in 1982 for 20cents. 

Strangely, I cannot remember my wedding day or anniversaries or birthdays though?!!

----------


## Maru

My fav is still cardinals n betta. But hard to put them together.

UA, the zebra otto can put with betta?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> UA, the zebra otto can put with betta?


Yes, no issues with those 2 fishes together in the same tank.

Zebra otos are pretty much the same in terms of care and diet as normal otos... just that they look more unique.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Interestor

Guppies.


CHeers..

----------


## waterlok

> Guppies.
> 
> 
> CHeers..


Which type you like?

----------


## Interestor

> Which type you like?


Swallow Strain ,Black eye Moscow and Tuxedo Yellow.

CHeers..

----------


## Dscheng

> Yes, no issues with those 2 fishes together in the same tank.
> 
> Zebra otos are pretty much the same in terms of care and diet as normal otos... just that they look more unique.


Where u get the zebra otos ?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Where u get the zebra otos ?


You can usually get them at those LFS that regularly stock the more unique fish species, places like Green Chapter, JZX, Aquatic Avenue, Aquarist Chamber, Wu Hu etc... even C328 also stocks them occasionally too.

I'd rate zebra oto stock availability as uncommon though, it depends on season/shipments and often when stock arrives they get sold out quickly, so you have to be fast to pick the nice ones.

----------


## BFG

1) Zebra otto
2) Clown killiefish
3) Chocolate gourami
4) Celestial pearl danio
5) German ram

----------


## alexhaw

Blue base arowanas with dark core

----------


## bhslee

I like platies...currently having pineapple type palties. Easy to take care & breed...

----------


## aza

Danio erythromicron. If only they school... but the blue stripes and reddish contrast looks really good.

----------


## seudzar

Oh, forgot... There is this fish I love a lot and it is hard to find in LFS now. Even there is, the price is also damn scary. Looks so cute and swim so nice. The samurai gourami

----------


## jiraiya

Celestial pearl danio. I just got 5 today  :Smile:  absolutely beautiful.

----------


## BlessChwee

> Rainbow fishes, but the species we get locally is very limited. Most coming from australia, which is quite controlled.


Yes Rainbow fish is also my favourite and which place can i get nice rainbows.

So far I see qianhu stock some but just common rainbows.

----------


## seudzar

Pseudomugi gertrudae and sp red neon can be found at aquatic avenue and green chapter. They are very nice rainbow fishes too

----------


## tetrakid

I just discovered Gouramis are wonderful for planted tank too. 
But I like Flame Gouramis best because their color stand out among the green.
And they also feed on the algae.
Gouramis also breathe and breed in similar fashion to Bettas. 
Their gait is a delight to watch, unlike Angel Fish, which are just stationary dumbos.

----------


## ZIr

1. Indostomus paradoxus
2. Blue axelrodi
3. Boraras merah

----------

